
Gigi's Story: Gigi's Cupcakes Owner Gigi Butler - ph0rque
http://www.gigiscupcakesusa.com/gigisstory
======
jaxn
ph0rque can you provide some context as to why you found this interesting?

~~~
ph0rque
I found two things interesting:

Here was a lady who pursued her dream (singing), but it left her
disillusioned. What she ultimately became successful at was something she was
good at, not necessarily her passion.

Also, it provides a stark contrast to what HN considers the typical
entrepreneur's story arc (whether as a funded or a bootstrapped entrepreneur).

